# Thanks to Facebook, I found the one who stole little thing from me.



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello, I tell you this story that has been going on for a few years already,  in my garden I have a small shed that is not locked and I store my tools for the BBQ, and my BBQ ... a BBQ brush disappeared is already an year, another to follow, I thought to have lost every time but now my pair of glove to cook also disappeared at the beginning of August, this is not of great value but it is still a theft, so I suspected one of my neighbors. I did some research on him on Facebook and imagine that I see him with my pair of glove on a photo. so I leave a note on a paper in the shed that is written: I know who stole my glove and others. do you imagine that people steal small things like that? I did not put a padlock before because I did not believe that I could be stolen, but now it's over and thanks to some pictures on Facebook, we can easily find information. Facebook I do not go to participate, I do not like facebook , but I see that people disclose personal information that everyone can see.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 29, 2019)

Some people...


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Some people...


Absolutely, I never liked this one, I live in a very good neighborhood but he lives financial problems and it is noisy sometimes he had a threatening attitude too ... but it calmed down because he is a shrimp LOL and I also talk about it to my relatives and a friend of mine, he said to him: keep you away from my friend otherwise I break your mouth.
All this for a few pairs of gloves and brushes. but I also know that another friend of my someone stole all his tools that was in his yard.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Absolutely, I never liked this one, I live in a very good neighborhood but he lives financial problems and it is noisy sometimes he had a threatening attitude too ... but it calmed down because he is a shrimp LOL and I also talk about it to my relatives and a friend of mine, he said to him: keep you away from my friend otherwise I break your mouth.
> All this for a few pairs of gloves and brushes. but I also know that another friend of my someone stole all his tools that was in his yard.



Oh. Heh heh. Little guy syndrome. A lot of little fellers act like that. I guess they feel like they have something to prove. 

Probably gonna have to put a padlock on your barn for a while.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

I hate thievetry. My neighborhood is very good.
This Puerto-Rican leaves thousands of dollars worth of brand new stuff right out in his front yard overnight all the time! It never disappears. 

That's funny Dalia busted him with Facebook.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Hello, I tell you this story that has been going on for a few years already,  in my garden I have a small shed that is not locked and I store my tools for the BBQ, and my BBQ ... a BBQ brush disappeared is already an year, another to follow, I thought to have lost every time but now my pair of glove to cook also disappeared at the beginning of August, this is not of great value but it is still a theft, so I suspected one of my neighbors. I did some research on him on Facebook and imagine that I see him with my pair of glove on a photo. so I leave a note on a paper in the shed that is written: I know who stole my glove and others. do you imagine that people steal small things like that? I did not put a padlock before because I did not believe that I could be stolen, but now it's over and thanks to some pictures on Facebook, we can easily find information. Facebook I do not go to participate, I do not like facebook , but I see that people disclose personal information that everyone can see.


What´s your point when you just leave a note?


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I tell you this story that has been going on for a few years already,  in my garden I have a small shed that is not locked and I store my tools for the BBQ, and my BBQ ... a BBQ brush disappeared is already an year, another to follow, I thought to have lost every time but now my pair of glove to cook also disappeared at the beginning of August, this is not of great value but it is still a theft, so I suspected one of my neighbors. I did some research on him on Facebook and imagine that I see him with my pair of glove on a photo. so I leave a note on a paper in the shed that is written: I know who stole my glove and others. do you imagine that people steal small things like that? I did not put a padlock before because I did not believe that I could be stolen, but now it's over and thanks to some pictures on Facebook, we can easily find information. Facebook I do not go to participate, I do not like facebook , but I see that people disclose personal information that everyone can see.
> ...


The point was that knew he would come back to rob again and that way he would that I know he's the thief


----------



## okfine (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> > Some people...
> ...


There is a potted plant thief in my neighborhood. Been going on and off for the last 5-6 years.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 29, 2019)

We had hoodies come through the neighborhood going through cars the other night. A lot of people had things missing. Apparently, they don't lock their doors.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I hate thievetry. My neighborhood is very good.
> This Puerto-Rican leaves thousands of dollars worth of brand new stuff right out in his front yard overnight all the time! It never disappears.
> 
> That's funny Dalia busted him with Facebook.


Ha! but we can see that sometimes people also lie LOL. a friend of mine who is also on Facebook had pretended to be sick and can not come to an invitation, it's her right  but she also post photos of her who's partying the day she was sick, it's good Facebook, people do not realize that we can see what is going on.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


1. I don´t think a thief cares.
2. If that´s the consequence, the thief might take it all next time and leave a thank you note.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I'd put Bear traps around it.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I do not think he will come back after that ... otherwise he would have problems with the police even if he stole little things, it's still theft


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


It´s going to be very loud so you don´t even have to watch in the morning.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Hello, I tell you this story that has been going on for a few years already,  in my garden I have a small shed that is not locked and I store my tools for the BBQ, and my BBQ ... a BBQ brush disappeared is already an year, another to follow, I thought to have lost every time but now my pair of glove to cook also disappeared at the beginning of August, this is not of great value but it is still a theft, so I suspected one of my neighbors. I did some research on him on Facebook and imagine that I see him with my pair of glove on a photo. so I leave a note on a paper in the shed that is written: I know who stole my glove and others. do you imagine that people steal small things like that? I did not put a padlock before because I did not believe that I could be stolen, but now it's over and thanks to some pictures on Facebook, we can easily find information. Facebook I do not go to participate, I do not like facebook , but I see that people disclose personal information that everyone can see.



Thats pretty slimy and low Stab him with a BBQ fork 

petty thief slime balls  and hes a midget pussy 

Even The mobsters had more ethics and class ..... in my old hood they used to say If you're gonna steal steal BIG 
And don't shit where ya eat ........meaning don't steal your neighbors 2 dollar oven mitts 


I mean thats pretty friggin low 
I couldnt even fathom stealing something so petty 

Hide a little camera outside and put it on the shed,if he does it again  ?.....Then open a bullshit face book account .. send pictures to all his buds and family on Facebook


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Best of luck.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> We had hoodies come through the neighborhood going through cars the other night. A lot of people had things missing. Apparently, they don't lock their doors.


Natural Citizen, I have a question: Is it true that many Americans do not lock their doors? that's what we see in Hollywood movies.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

okfine said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen said:
> ...


The worst little thieves are those who steal the flowers in the cemeteries anyway here in France this become more and more frequent and in addition they destroy the graves, a bunch of savages.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Natural Citizen, I have a question: Is it true that many Americans do not lock their doors? that's what we see in Hollywood movies.



These days most people do lock their house doors in America. The crime is too high. For some reason, though, people don't always lock their car doors.

Just fifty years ago, though, a lot of people didn't always lock their house doors. Especially if they live in the rural areas. My grandparents never locked their doors. And as a boy, I don't recall that we locked our doors either. In both instances, though, we lived in the very rural country and very far from any cities.


----------



## Erinwltr (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't do Facebook myself but this is just too funny.  I say set a trap for this knucklehead with some of your homiez.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 29, 2019)

When we lived in a small town of two hundred I had Tulip bulbs near the road I was dividing. I had gotten tired and went upstairs to lay down. When I awoke to my dog woofing at me I looked outside. Down in the tulip bed under the Lilac trees an old guy from up the road was going to steal my lil shovel. He started to stuff it in his pocket until I said loudly, "Hey I use that". He dropped my shovel and scurried off down the road. For a long time he would not walk by our house. We don't always lock things up but we do have very large dogs. If things turn up missing a lot of times you know it is people that are not afraid of the dogs so that limits who it would be.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 29, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



The police don't really care.    When it comes to theft, they only care if they can make money off of a crime.  

Now, if the guy has money for court costs, they might haul him in . . . .


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



The worst is if you get your car stolen. Not only did your vehicle get stolen, then the police demand you pay them a ransom to get it back. 

It's in their own financial best interest to not catch car thieves. That's insane!


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 29, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen, I have a question: Is it true that many Americans do not lock their doors? that's what we see in Hollywood movies.
> ...



I live in a VERY poor area, and I am sub-poverty, pretty much have the shittiest house in the neighborhood, save for the trailer-park a few blocks to the north.


Everyone knows everyone in the village.  It probably has less than 10,000 folks in it.  For the first couple years I was here, I locked my door religiously.  Now, for short trips away, I sort of neglect to.

The other day, my kid needed to pick up something over at his best friends house, and I was in his car.  So we are a across town, and he runs into their house for a few minutes and comes back.

I asked him if he got what he needed and he told me he couldn't find it?!  It was then, I realized, neither his friend, nor his friend's parents were home (I stayed in the car waiting.)

Apparently I am not the only one in the village that leaves their door unlocked. . . .  


It was weird knowing the America of my childhood was not completely gone and my kid was growing up in it.  OTH, I really was sorta worried.  I can't tell you how many times this kid has just left his wallet laying around the gym or the grass outside.  He really IS naive about human nature.  His mother and I, and his grandparents get on him all the time about how trusting he is.  Last year he was complaining that there was a "thief" among the freshman class that entered the High-school from the Jr. High, and no one could just leave their valuables laying about anymore?!  "oh no, someone went into his wallet and took ten dollars!"  

So naive.  I don't know what the hell he is going to do when he goes off to the city and a real college.







I will never understand folks that are enamored with cities and towns so big you don't know everyone. . .


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 29, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Yeah, I remember when I was living in a high crime area and got robbed, they recovered my shit, but would not give it back to me.


"They were building a case."


Bullshit.


They never did charge the guy.


I imagine. . .  some years later, my stuff probably went up onto the police auction block to fund their shit.  I never did get that stuff back.


----------



## petro (Aug 29, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Citizen, I have a question: Is it true that many Americans do not lock their doors? that's what we see in Hollywood movies.
> ...


Couple of years ago forgot to lock my car. They took a tackle box that had hundreds of dollars of lures in it. A collection that took decades. Next morning I found it down the street with everything in it. Guess they didn't realize how much value was in it.
Latest in my rural area is thieves are stealing electronics and trolling motors from folks who park their boats outside. They bring tools for pulling parts from boat. Local meth heads I am sure.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 29, 2019)

Facebook is like Walmart and McDonalds.
Nobody admits to using them...but yet...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 29, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Facebook is like Walmart and McDonalds.
> Nobody admits to using them...but yet...



Walmart and McDonalds don't ask you to prove who you are to use them.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 29, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Facebook is like Walmart and McDonalds.
> Nobody admits to using them...but yet...


I freely admit it, I use Wally World quite frequently, as for McDs I only used them when the wife was on a McDs kick for a while.  She's been off of that since she started the newest round of chemo and McDs upset her stomach.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

RodISHI said:


> When we lived in a small town of two hundred I had Tulip bulbs near the road I was dividing. I had gotten tired and went upstairs to lay down. When I awoke to my dog woofing at me I looked outside. Down in the tulip bed under the Lilac trees an old guy from up the road was going to steal my lil shovel. He started to stuff it in his pocket until I said loudly, "Hey I use that". He dropped my shovel and scurried off down the road. For a long time he would not walk by our house. We don't always lock things up but we do have very large dogs. If things turn up missing a lot of times you know it is people that are not afraid of the dogs so that limits who it would be.


I do not have a dog, which makes it easier for someone to come in and take like you a shovel or other tool that you would not think people would want to steal.
But now I do not let anything drag out, I even put away my ashtray and my little anti mosquito lamps because again we used them, they were almost empty.


----------



## Dalia (Aug 29, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook is like Walmart and McDonalds.
> ...


I wish a good recovery to your wife Ringel05, I read at the coffee, I'm sorry for you


----------

